# hoyt stratus plus ??



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i recently bought a hoyt stratus plus with carbon plus 4 limbs and command cams..it is 42" ATA and is currently set at 44# at 27.5" draw length...i am a recurve archer and intend to shoot with fingers at indoor distances for a start...i would appreciate any info or comments on this bow..when it was made.. shooting experiences...etc...thank you.


----------



## ELCHEFFO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Target Bow*

This bow you have just gotten is one of the finest Spot/Target bows Hoyt has ever made. I believe the Stratus was introduced in 1997, the Stratus Plus
in 1998. It is slightly Deflexed, and a perfect Axel/Axcel length for the release
shooter. Shooting fingers with this bow would also be great for you because of your draw length. A guy here in Denver won his class in Vegas several years ago with this same model bow. He has purchased several new Hoyts 
but always goes back to the Stratus. Good luck with your new bow.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

many thanks to ELCHEFFO for your reply...by the way the ata is 44 1/2" after i actually measured it..was also wondering why the bow was only in the hoyt catalogue for 1998..was it replaced by the aspen by any chance cuz it was no longer in the 1999 catalogue...any particular reason why it was discontinued?? the bow i have looks to be in excellent shape and am looking forward to shooting it a lot but am just curious as to why this model was so short lived...thanks.


----------



## ELCHEFFO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Why!*

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. Been out of town. 
Bow companies are just like auto makers. New models drive sales. At the time when the Stratus was being made Hoyt had 2 Deflex models. The Oasis and the Stratus. The Oasis was available with the same limb/cam combos as the Stratus. With the carbon plus 4 limbs the a/a was 48". But was a pretty heavy bow. Any way as to the why, Most of the bow companies will take a
basic bow formula, a/a, Deflex/Reflex, Brace height and limb angle and use it to death. Make the bows look slightly different and we have a new bow everyone wants. For example, in 1998 Hoyt offered the Striker, Reflexed
riser with 1-1/4" reflex a/a up to 44". Sound familar? The Enticer before that
same geometry. What bow now and for the last 5 years, The Ultratec. The Protec deflex .7", Prostar, Oasis, Aspen all the same basic geometry. Stratus
did not fit the mold. I am sure that it sold ok but was not as fast as the speedsters wanted and not as deflexed as the Target shooters wanted. Like the 30-06. great alround bow, one of the best I'd say.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks again for the reply elch!! bow will definitely be a keeper for me!!


----------

